# Stahls’ Improves Website And Adds New Functions



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In response to customer feedback, Stahls’ recently upgraded its website making it simpler to use and adding enhancements. The site has been reorganized and expanded to make finding products and information easier.

Product and service categories have been renamed and repositioned to be more user friendly. Accessories, software, samples, and kits are now grouped with the product they would be used with. When you are on a product page, there are suggestions of additional supplies you might need for the product you are viewing. 

Filters allow customers to find specific products faster and a new favorites feature allows you to bookmark products, videos, and articles so you can retrieve them quickly the next time you visit. 

There’s also a new Help & Education area designed to answer questions and get information you need to ensure you are purchasing the right product for your needs. It covers supplies, equipment, and a variety of decorating processes. 

To preview the new updates, go to: Website User Enhancement | Stahlsâ€™ .

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

